# Looking for quiet spots Whitby or Scarboro



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

G'Day All,
Decided to drag the van (and her that must be obeyed) out for this weekend, would like to wild camp either Whitby or Scarboro, will need to run a geni for a bit(Honda quiet) so will need to be out of the way.
Any sugestions will be welcome.
Thanks in advance 
Tinhut
P S
Planning to arrive about tea-timish Saterday.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We at Scarborough CC&C a couple of weeks ago, and its not far from the Sea Life Centre on the North Bay. This has a large car park with no barriers and there were motorhomes overnighting there. There is also an excellent pub with real ales 2 minutes walk away.  
Don't know if its officially allowed though. :?


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Parking near Whitby*

There is a Large Car park at the Top of Blue bank .Leave Whitby on the A171 that goes across the Moors towards Middlesbrough.At the second roundabout take the turning left through Sleights and just follow this road through the village at the top of the bank on the left you can,t miss it great views of Whitby and often motorhomes parked here. If you stay on this road and go past fylingdales at the top of the next bank there is a large car park with greay walks nearby,often seen vans parked here.


----------

